# Fuck You! Stay Punk!: An Hardcore Thread



## Gucci Mane (Jan 4, 2012)

rules:
-NO Hatebreed
-NO Christian shit
-NO Minor Threat
-NO vegan straight edge (that means YOU Vegan Reich)
-Anything else is probably okay
-NO Earth Crisis

[yt]gyKDBqnZzOU[/yt]

[yt]wxRxKYsTnnA[/yt]

[yt]lsl5Bh6Znhc[/yt]

[yt]VbxxIKhB_Ac[/yt]

[yt]ovjhAV8G5zQ[/yt]


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;xGjk1Y_j8QE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGjk1Y_j8QE[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;OjviWgLQLe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjviWgLQLe4[/video]

Does Grindcore count?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 4, 2012)

[yt]A82FkBupDzg[/yt]

I REGRET NOTHING


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 6, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> crass - punk is dead



very apt song shire



In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Does Grindcore count?



NO

it counts double



Kellie Gator said:


> extreme noise terror



ahhhh, a soothing refrain
god i love that fucking song so much
the smell at that show must have been overwhelming
unwashed poopdreds


[yt]uW-BFikPvew[/yt]

_"this is for all you immortal motherfuckers" _


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 6, 2012)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed's Christmas EP was a blast. Fun as anythin'.


----------



## Bread (Jan 12, 2012)

don't mind me, just praising Guy
[video=youtube;apuLs_ayKRM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apuLs_ayKRM[/video]


----------



## Smelge (Jan 12, 2012)

[yt]VkmEZs_Kcms[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=YouTube;xf6OY0pTjDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf6OY0pTjDM[/video]
[video=YouTube;0xKI8s0Zn3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xKI8s0Zn3w[/video]
[video=YouTube;CZUO15Fz8TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZUO15Fz8TQ[/video]

Three types of punk. All kick ass.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 12, 2012)

Bread said:


> don't mind me, just praising Guy



FOOGAAZEEEE BRO
PLAY GUILTY OF BEING WHITE
*moshes, upsets ian*



Smelge said:


> green day



jesus christ you really do have the worst sense of humor ever



Luti Kriss said:


> Three types of punk. All kick ass.



the chariot are christian

imma let you off with a warning though cause you posted the fartz and thats rad


[yt]Gi-cMX1h0M4[/yt] 

this song is _fierce_


----------



## veeno (Jan 13, 2012)

Does the band dope count?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;j44jb8hPWu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j44jb8hPWu8&amp;skipcontrinter=1[/video]

Great band


----------



## triage (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;GLOe6vIu-js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLOe6vIu-js[/video]

yeah budy


----------



## Plantar (Jan 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;uY4NVp5Hbf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY4NVp5Hbf0[/video]
[video=youtube;_itiXOeEnzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_itiXOeEnzw[/video]
Hell yeah.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 15, 2012)

veeno said:


> Does the band dope count?



nope

see what i did there


i rhymed



In The Nightside  Eclipse said:


> Great band :wink:



q:what made me laugh more than any aXcX song
a:seth putnam dying



triage said:


> yeah budy



whoa :butthead:
you have a death avatar
thats mega way cool

i rocked that album this year 



Crocodile said:


> Hell yeah.



nothing wrong with a little melody _i suppose _

[yt]sd53kzFDih8[/yt] 

[yt]645WrSv5KG4[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jan 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;3iBwM3vuSFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iBwM3vuSFE[/video]
i will never find the origin of the video above though ;_;

[video=youtube;wAl3A2pYFhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAl3A2pYFhM[/video]

[video=youtube;yT6tyHWTv4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT6tyHWTv4c[/video]

[video=youtube;77LQKEJ4cCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77LQKEJ4cCE[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jan 21, 2012)

Enslave

[video=youtube;IOeGCQChlLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOeGCQChlLw[/video]

Disfear

[video=youtube;x8gREjpHrHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8gREjpHrHU[/video]

DJ Waste

[video=youtube;rB2t3fUW6So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB2t3fUW6So[/video]


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Jan 26, 2012)

Billy club sandwich?


----------



## Pine (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;N6gq0dy2d8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6gq0dy2d8s[/video]

How about some thrash? The love child of metal and punk.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jan 30, 2012)

triage said:


> i will never find the origin of the video above though ;_;]



looks like some "eye dee em" thing
coalesce is fantastic 
stza probably smells really bad
he looks like mike dirnt



Askari_Nari said:


> Disfear



poster of the year
poster of all the years 

that last song was dope



Kaibunny94 said:


> Billy club sandwich?



i

what?

post some doom
the band

here ill do it

[yt]bfW7QZJDUbg[/yt]



Pine said:


> How about some thrash? The love child of metal and punk.



have you been reading sociological texts
i dont know how else you could be just so wrong
about where you are

do you know where you are baby?
youre in the wrong thread!
youre gonna DIIIEEEEE!

[yt]05kcIqnvUeY[/yt]
[yt]qlEgOXKnZqA[/yt]


----------



## triage (Jan 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;2dy7Cg36qfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dy7Cg36qfY[/video]

its like 

"wow relapse you had these guys? what the _fuck _happened"

also

[video=youtube;nvJ450CHouk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvJ450CHouk[/video]


----------



## Wreth (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this just a thread for loud, intense music?


----------



## Pine (Jan 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;xyhoX0UxcdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyhoX0UxcdQ[/video]

Now here's a rare gem. Zack de la Rocha before he was in Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## Gucci Mane (Feb 1, 2012)

triage said:


> its like
> 
> "wow relapse you had these guys? what the _fuck _happened"



they keep putting out the same record

but its a _good_ record



Wreth said:


> Is this just a thread for loud, intense music?



yis

you can post things here like: dbeat,grindcore,crust,stenchcore,thrashcore,fastcore,noisecore,crossover,mincecore,and blastcore



Pine said:


> Now here's a rare gem. Zack de la Rocha before he was in Rage Against the Machine.



boy that is really 

unremarkable

i wonder what happened to make him just rap everything he says

i know a guy who knows zach de la rocha and he says he raps everything

he rapped an order at chipotle


[yt]sz22bhAcJ5E[/yt]

_"poor and working people in this country are sent to kill poor and working people in other countries"_


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAe2oAgBwHY


----------



## Wreth (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;6J7pw3dPBb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J7pw3dPBb8[/video]

Doesn't get much more intense than some DnB


----------



## Askari_Nari (Feb 3, 2012)

Wreth said:


> Doesn't get much more intense than some DnB



How about some Breakcore, DnB's older metalhead brother?

[video=youtube;qHb3ve1QCv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHb3ve1QCv4[/video]

[video=youtube;BmVa9_TOZE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmVa9_TOZE0[/video]

[video=youtube;NqUjByM0SDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqUjByM0SDY[/video]

Edit: If you're really hardcore, listen to all three of these at the same time.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 3, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> How about some Breakcore, DnB's older metalhead brother?
> 
> [video=youtube;qHb3ve1QCv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHb3ve1QCv4[/video]
> 
> ...



All three of those sound absolutely terrible. I'm pretty sure DnB is actually older too.

More DnB!

[video=youtube;3rbYwfTGYKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rbYwfTGYKM[/video]


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2012)

[yt]D2dEc7HaX88&feature=related[/yt]

[yt]lMoY5GKdols&feature=related[/yt]

[yt]NXm1GNBjibw&feature=related[/yt]


I really need to start using What.cd as much as I used to.


----------



## triage (Feb 4, 2012)

Wreth said:


> [video=youtube;6J7pw3dPBb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J7pw3dPBb8[/video]
> 
> Doesn't get much more intense than some DnB



no



Askari_Nari said:


> How about some Breakcore, DnB's older metalhead brother?
> 
> [video=youtube;qHb3ve1QCv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHb3ve1QCv4[/video]
> 
> ...


no 
no
no




Wreth said:


> All three of those sound absolutely terrible. I'm pretty sure DnB is actually older too.
> 
> More DnB!
> 
> [video=youtube;3rbYwfTGYKM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rbYwfTGYKM[/video]



â€‹no

<u>[video=youtube;0WptignJ_qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WptignJ_qs[/video]


----------



## Askari_Nari (Feb 4, 2012)

triage said:


> [video=youtube;0WptignJ_qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WptignJ_qs[/video]



I always lol at how bands think an upside-down cross is satanic when it is actually a Christian symbol of humility.

Everytime I Die

I love the lyrical work in this one. It's not anti-government, but more clever wordplay shit.

[video=youtube;L2m8wnE3c8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2m8wnE3c8M[/video]

Hotwire

[video=youtube;Dd-G28E5sn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd-G28E5sn8[/video]

Lignarius

[video=youtube;vIpBQWFyeO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIpBQWFyeO0[/video]


----------



## Wreth (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;IG3nwZtgtxs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG3nwZtgtxs[/video]

[video=youtube;wmin5WkOuPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw[/video]

Triage, that kind of music bores me, it's too slow.


----------



## chapels (Feb 7, 2012)

triage said:


> [video=youtube;GLOe6vIu-js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLOe6vIu-js[/video]
> 
> yeah budy



man, i have this comp and it's rad. a.o.d., beasties and bad brains had the best tracks
and kudos to whoever posted punch, that disk is awesome. i would have posted 'get back', though

finally, why does it suddenly stink of myspace midi-core and bad electronica in here


[yt]yUFcGGn8rw8[/yt]
[yt]lu5VkypHzoI[/yt]
[yt]ub8f_ipoYs0[/yt]
[yt]MsVNNaIgIrE[/yt]


----------



## triage (Feb 7, 2012)

Wreth said:


> snop
> Triage, that kind of music bores me, it's too slow.



the prodigy is ok
new pendulum is rancid
and neither are really hardcore punk in like any way shape or form

now if my music is too slow, well looks like _i gotta go fast_
[video=youtube;89STRv9_0Ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89STRv9_0Ys[/video]


----------



## chapels (Feb 8, 2012)

play fast die somehow

[yt]JU5UxwUYyAI[/yt]


----------



## Wreth (Feb 9, 2012)

triage said:


> the prodigy is ok
> new pendulum is rancid
> and neither are really hardcore punk in like any way shape or form
> 
> ...



I was told this was a thread for loud intense music, not just hardcore punk


----------



## triage (Feb 9, 2012)

Wreth said:


> I was told this was a thread for loud intense music, not just hardcore punk



then post some, mang
_you gotta step it up
_<em>[video=youtube;bORg3GeP4ik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bORg3GeP4ik[/video]


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 9, 2012)

Undeterred by volcanic activity, trash talk played a garage show when their flight was grounded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG5YJvcbEl4


----------



## chapels (Feb 11, 2012)

Wreth said:


> I was told this was a thread for loud intense music, not just hardcore punk



straightedge, vegans, christian hardcore, minor threat and earth crisis mentioned right off the bat... i think someone lied to you

[yt]YlyJMl6EVwg[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 11, 2012)

Askari_Nari said:


> I always lol at how bands think an upside-down cross is satanic when it is actually a Christian symbol of humility.


It's St. John's cross iirc? Or some saint, maybe it was Paul. Even Christians are like DAS LIKE SATAN but nope, some dude wanted to be crucified upside down because he didn't think he was worthy to die the same way as Jesus
anyways

These were hard to find because most of my yt right now consists of stoner and indie stuff.

[yt]7Vu7BNbJprY[/yt]

[yt]nh2H3h_lkUE[/yt]

Here's a non-hardcore punk thing
[yt]yqw5qcA9JGY[/yt]

And here's hardcore + gay guys + trash because why the hell not.
[yt]pc4Q1fQFNPs[/yt]


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCNUOZG9974


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this counts >.>

[video=youtube;6CJyD3QlDIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CJyD3QlDIg[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;yUnjZpMf8Wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUnjZpMf8Wk[/video]

[video=youtube;pOSIJnfolVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOSIJnfolVc[/video]

[video=youtube;U_pBIjolhTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_pBIjolhTo[/video]

[video=youtube;kEP7uqd7tE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEP7uqd7tE8[/video]

whoops long post is long 

edit: I trimmed it.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 15, 2012)

I got into Misfits and Ramones earlier this month, good shit.


----------



## chapels (Mar 1, 2012)

cool find

[yt]na8Wp2hlWYk[/yt]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Mar 7, 2012)

im not really one to wish harm on other people but christ 

this whole forum got fucking terrible

at least i moved on

sorta






hope the boring assholes get papercuts on their eyes


[yt]32utRqPsgV8[/yt]

[yt]zPOvdj2xJP4[/yt]

[yt]jMr6OLPeL34[/yt]

_A true friend always pulls the trigger...._


----------



## triage (Mar 7, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> im not really one to wish harm on other people



don't
you'll feel much better

here have some (albeit entry level) powerviolence
[video=youtube;UUs7nLhYaq0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUs7nLhYaq0[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 8, 2012)

something about xbraniax new sound doesnt sit right with me

[yt]cxp6QsHFp3s[/yt]


----------



## fumblesquid (Mar 15, 2012)

Chris Bickel, anyone?  The ultimate Hatebreed troll:

[video=youtube;OTNIEhlWa70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTNIEhlWa70[/video]

And now some of his music:

[video=youtube;CgY4Ej_LDZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgY4Ej_LDZs[/video]

[video=youtube;mJvWkbn4n_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJvWkbn4n_k[/video]


----------



## triage (Mar 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;y5X8NIoAS7I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5X8NIoAS7I[/video]


----------



## chapels (Mar 25, 2012)

heck yeah that guy is cool

lets get grindy

[yt]o1_a2eSfzy4[/yt]
[yt]KO-bI3lSvfs[/yt]
[yt]1v5ah2PqLnM[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Mar 31, 2012)

i feel like cover songs
[yt]WxlS919JTS8[/yt]
[yt]oYSD9SHSUR0[/yt]


this is my theme song today
[yt]8LXpZ3Y1ie0[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Mar 31, 2012)

Fat Fuckin' Lie!
[video=YouTube;fRw6KN9RdK0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRw6KN9RdK0[/video]


----------



## Gucci Mane (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]GXEOY_BhSC0[/yt]

[yt]vFIZS4pTshU[/yt]


----------



## Bread (Apr 22, 2012)

this album has been in my car's cassette player for the past month, been bumpin it almost everyday
[video=youtube;6ESU2hC0sS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ESU2hC0sS8[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 22, 2012)

An hardcore thread?


----------



## triage (Apr 22, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> An hardcore thread?



an hardcore thread

[video=youtube;p9uSyKy3qzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9uSyKy3qzs[/video]


----------



## triage (Apr 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;mo0uMJ0hchA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo0uMJ0hchA[/video]


----------



## Isen (Apr 27, 2012)

thread's over it's a post-hardcore thread now

[yt]3I7uw3a-XJc[/yt]

lol jk

[yt]Wzlp2lLHbgo[/yt]


----------



## triage (May 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;jxGruSTjFug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxGruSTjFug[/video]

fuck one life crew doe


----------



## Namba (May 29, 2012)

triage said:


> an hardcore thread
> 
> [video=youtube;p9uSyKy3qzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9uSyKy3qzs[/video]


I'm listening to this EP as we speak.


----------

